# Reaktor 6 - factory library .ins files?



## chrisphan (Jan 5, 2018)

Where can I find the .ins files of some factory instruments (Photone, Lazerbass etc)? I remember having them back in version 5, but can't find them anymore.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 5, 2018)

They are removed from R6 factory library. Aren't necessary since you can simply right-click in the empty area of the structure and then Import ensemble...


----------



## chrisphan (Jan 5, 2018)

I wasn't aware of that. Will give it a try


----------



## chrisphan (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks a lot, it works. I've always double-clicked on the instrument in v5 to do this.


----------



## chrisphan (Jan 5, 2018)

I have another Reaktor 6-related problem that I hope you might know the answer. There are 2 Reaktor Blocks folders in my Library tab, a complete one and a smaller one that has the "Library" content (see pic Reaktor Blocks) I've fixed it by renaming the instruments folder from "Library" to "Instruments" (see pic Reaktor Blocks 1), but I'm afraid it'll mess with future updates. Is there anything I can do to have the other folder not show up?


----------

